# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Lucid Dreaming - autoevolution

## Dream Guide Team

autoevolution*Lucid Dreaming**autoevolution*A *lucid dream* is any dream in which one is aware that one is dreaming. In a *lucid dream*, the dreamer may be able to exert some degree of control over their participation within the dream or be able to manipulate their imaginary experiences in the *...***

----------

